# Advice



## 00099988drak (Mar 30, 2022)

I have try out different ways of art but it never really popular

Here some of my best work I feel: 

Digital art:











3D paint: 





Pencil and water colour:










Is it because my art too basic?


----------



## Moredrasia (Mar 30, 2022)

Your artwork is very cute, I wouldn't call it basic, if you want to get better, keep practicing and never give up on it.


----------



## 00099988drak (Mar 31, 2022)

Moredrasia said:


> Your artwork is very cute, I wouldn't call it basic, if you want to get better, keep practicing and never give up on it.


Thanks, nice of you to say. It just as I have tried for so lone to make it the best it can be, but just feel like it not working


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 31, 2022)

The content you've posted doesn't interest me personally. 

Lots of people will fave art for many different reasons. 

Definitely keep practicing though. Always be willing to try new techniques or draw things you may not be comfortable with (like life drawings or building up your character through multiple layers).

The 3d paint is nifty.though and reminds me of Yoshi's story/wooly world type stuff.


----------



## Moredrasia (Mar 31, 2022)

00099988drak said:


> Thanks, nice of you to say. It just as I have tried for so lone to make it the best it can be, but just feel like it not working


If you're passionate about art and you love doing it, then don't give up on it  

Keep practicing, and don't give up, even if others say otherwise.


----------



## 00099988drak (Mar 31, 2022)

Moredrasia said:


> If you're passionate about art and you love doing it, then don't give up on it
> 
> Keep practicing, and don't give up, even if others say otherwise.



Well right now trying diffent shading 

new





old


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Apr 16, 2022)

Honestly I feel FurAffinity isn’t the best way to grow with your art, I haven’t used it but I’ve heard good things about Devientart,
And I would highly reccomend artfolo. It has less of a focus on likes and the community is super sweet and has a great place for for critique! Also life drawing, master studies and the critique form on the forms are pretty helpful for improvement, and remember you are your own worst enemy at times, so focus on art that makes you happy :3
Also some advice for your art I would have is playing with the saturation with your characters, if you have good focal points, your art is likely to get more clicks, ie. making the eyes and hair more saturated compared to the skin tone, the eyes are more drawn to that area- hope that helps :3


----------



## 00099988drak (Apr 16, 2022)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Honestly I feel FurAffinity isn’t the best way to grow with your art, I haven’t used it but I’ve heard good things about Devientart,
> And I would highly reccomend artfolo. It has less of a focus on likes and the community is super sweet and has a great place for for critique! Also life drawing, master studies and the critique form on the forms are pretty helpful for improvement, and remember you are your own worst enemy at times, so focus on art that makes you happy :3
> Also some advice for your art I would have is playing with the saturation with your characters, if you have good focal points, your art is likely to get more clicks, ie. making the eyes and hair more saturated compared to the skin tone, the eyes are more drawn to that area- hope that helps :3


Yes I also use DA, but that not working as I hope ever. I have try twitter and instagram


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Apr 16, 2022)

00099988drak said:


> Yes I also use DA, but that not working as I hope ever. I have try twitter and instagram


Again would def recommend artfolo. Also I’ve found art trades on here are a good way to grow your audience & find new artists! (In fact if you wanna do an art trade @ me on the post and I’d be down ^w^)


----------



## Moredrasia (Apr 16, 2022)

I'd suggest tiktok too, show some drawing progress videos with some music ^^


----------



## 00099988drak (Apr 17, 2022)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Again would def recommend artfolo. Also I’ve found art trades on here are a good way to grow your audience & find new artists! (In fact if you wanna do an art trade @ me on the post and I’d be down ^w^)


i have done trade beofre too, but no one ask me for some, i offen ask or they not be albe too, I wounldn't mind a trade if you up for one, could I see your art stely?


----------



## 00099988drak (Apr 17, 2022)

Moredrasia said:


> I'd suggest tiktok too, show some drawing progress videos with some music ^^


I have a little with tiktok but i don't know how to do flim with making art, I have seen then but it all super fast I don't have something that can flim it


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Apr 17, 2022)

00099988drak said:


> i have done trade beofre too, but no one ask me for some, i offen ask or they not be albe too, I wounldn't mind a trade if you up for one, could I see your art stely?


Yea! Here’s some recent stuff I’ve done- if you don’t feel up to it tho- no worries, I 100% get it


----------



## 00099988drak (Apr 17, 2022)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Yea! Here’s some recent stuff I’ve done- if you don’t feel up to it tho- no worries, I 100% get it
> View attachment 130640View attachment 130641View attachment 130642View attachment 130643View attachment 130644


Like the colour ones, I mostly do furries and kiss art, I can try NSFW and Humans but I'm not the best at it


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Apr 17, 2022)

00099988drak said:


> Like the colour ones, I mostly do furries and kiss art, I can try NSFW and Humans but I'm not the best at it


Im fine with normal sfw art dw! (I like to print art of my characters on my wall cuz it makes me happy and nsfw would be hard to explain lol)
Do ya think you can draw Sasha? Here’s her toyhouse link
Also send me a link/some refs of who you want me to draw and I’ll get to it ^w^
edit- there’s no need to do the yellow eyes btw, that was a stylistic choice that I had in the past


----------



## 00099988drak (Apr 18, 2022)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Im fine with normal sfw art dw! (I like to print art of my characters on my wall cuz it makes me happy and nsfw would be hard to explain lol)
> Do ya think you can draw Sasha? Here’s her toyhouse link
> Also send me a link/some refs of who you want me to draw and I’ll get to it ^w^
> edit- there’s no need to do the yellow eyes btw, that was a stylistic choice that I had in the past


She look like somoen from the fnaf, I don' know much about it those but I sure I can give it ago 

maybe you could do Roxy


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Apr 18, 2022)

00099988drak said:


> She look like somoen from the fnaf, I don' know much about it those but I sure I can give it ago
> 
> maybe you could do Roxy


Can do!
Also if you want you can choose somebody else from my toyhouse
https://toyhou.se/Lioedevon427/characters
(Other than the characters I’m selling lol)
If you do still wanna draw Sasha just know she isn’t from FNAF- just a normal furry girl :3
I’ll get started on drawing Roxy asap ^w^


----------



## 00099988drak (Apr 18, 2022)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Can do!
> Also if you want you can choose somebody else from my toyhouse
> https://toyhou.se/Lioedevon427/characters
> (Other than the characters I’m selling lol)
> ...


guess I could do this guy with her? anythuing you want them o do? amybe add my snake dragon self jet with her if we are doing two oc now


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Apr 18, 2022)

00099988drak said:


> guess I could do this guy with her? anythuing you want them o do? amybe add my snake dragon self jet with her if we are doing two oc now


You don’t gotta draw two characters- but if you do then yea, I’ll add Jet. The two drawings will be separate tho, just I’m finishing coloring Roxy rn. Also you can draw them just chillin if you do decide to do a piece with two of them :3
also here’s a WIP!


----------



## 00099988drak (Apr 19, 2022)

Lioedevon427 said:


> You don’t gotta draw two characters- but if you do then yea, I’ll add Jet. The two drawings will be separate tho, just I’m finishing coloring Roxy rn. Also you can draw them just chillin if you do decide to do a piece with two of them :3
> also here’s a WIP!


that ok, 

Roxy look good so far, you do work fast, didn't it this far done


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Apr 19, 2022)

00099988drak said:


> that ok,
> 
> Roxy look good so far, you do work fast, didn't it this far done


Haha thank you, it’s years of practice I suppose :3 
I did manage to finish Roxy! I’ll work on Jet a little later


----------



## 00099988drak (Apr 19, 2022)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Haha thank you, it’s years of practice I suppose :3
> I did manage to finish Roxy! I’ll work on Jet a little later
> View attachment 130766


thanks she look great, do you have a furaffinity page?


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Apr 19, 2022)

00099988drak said:


> thanks she look great, do you have a furaffinity page?


Yep! Same username here as it is there 








						Userpage of Lioedevon427 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

You can not stop me in my quest to comment on and favorite as many posts as I possibly can. . Sorry but I only do requests for friends/r ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## 00099988drak (Apr 27, 2022)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Yep! Same username here as it is there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here you go, hope you like it


----------



## Lioedevon427 (May 1, 2022)

00099988drak said:


> here you go, hope you like it


Forgot to check on here, but once again she looks so cute! Ty ^w^


----------



## 00099988drak (May 2, 2022)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Forgot to check on here, but once again she looks so cute! Ty ^w^


Glad you like it, let me know if you like to do it again sometime


----------

